# Sub Available Long Island Nassau, W. Suffolk & E.Queens



## southbronxems (Feb 26, 2011)

I am available to sub with a 7.5' Fisher mounted to a suburban. Can do commercial or residential. All Nassau, Western Suffolk or Eastern Queens. Can go further for the right price. Hard working and reliable.

Andy--516-790-9931 ussmileyflag


----------



## ryansplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Give me a call 5165786812. I'll be able to put you to work.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Need Snow...


----------

